# Has anyone seen DPF messages



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

oregon_rider said:


> "Diesel Partic Filter is full continue driving"
> 
> "Diesel Partic Filter is full continued driving is mandatory"
> 
> ...


I'm about certain there is no maximum miles between Regen, or at least if there is it is much more than 700 miles. I have 3 Gen 2's, and the distance between Regens averages wildly between the 3 cars, one car has an average distance between regens over 700 miles. The manual is around 440 miles, my wives 9Sp Auto is more that double that at over 800 miles average. I've see well over 1000 miles between regens on the Gen 2s many times, on all 3 cars several times, and no issues. I think you have something else going on there, perhaps the DPF differential pressure sensor is clogged with soot and not giving a proper read, but there is a code for that, but then again, there are a number of issues that put the car into reduced power mode. What you really need to know is what code is turning on the MIL. That is the important information that will help figure out what is going on here. You can have Onstar do a diagnostic and tell you the CODE (pretty much any other thing they say about the code is going to be useless, but the Code, it will be a P#### (P followed by for numbers).. that code will tell you what is causing the reduced power, and I'm about certain it is not the DPF full, nor the 700 milesfrom last regen. If Onstar is not an option, most auto parts stores will do a OBD2 code read and tell you the code. Then again, if you know the distance between regens, you would have to already have the ability to pull the codes, the Scan Gauge has the built in.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I had my daughter check the code and it was the dpf restricted code - p2463. I also got an automated e-mail from onstar informing me of a detected problem with emissions system and to take to dealer.

My daughter took the car on a slightly longer drive after the check engine light went on and the scangauge showed that it was in regen and it looks like it went fine. From her description - regen occurred across two 11 mile drives and brought soot down to ten percent. The trip has some slower stop and go sections in it - so I am not surprised it didn't pull it down to zero. And the check engine light went off after regen...

So back to my original question - why didn't she get a "continue driving" message? She got check engine light and a reduced power message in driver information center.

I will check with dealer, but I am wondering if anyone has ever seen the keep driving messages that manual states can happen in this case. 

jeff


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

oregon_rider said:


> I had my daughter check the code and it was the dpf restricted code - p2463. I also got an automated e-mail from onstar informing me of a detected problem with emissions system and to take to dealer.
> 
> My daughter took the car on a slightly longer drive after the check engine light went on and the scangauge showed that it was in regen and it looks like it went fine. From her description - regen occurred across two 11 mile drives and brought soot down to ten percent. The trip has some slower stop and go sections in it - so I am not surprised it didn't pull it down to zero. And the check engine light went off after regen...
> 
> ...


Interesting. One would think that is the type of condition for that message to exist. Now, the two 11 mile partial regens, that is less than ideal of course. Is that a typical driving pattern? Perhaps it was several partial regens before the limp mode? I know on Gen 1 it was notorious with interrupted Regens causing pretty major problems, especially the "pre-regen" interruption. I've not seen the same on Gen 2, and it is different programming, similar to the 2.8 GM engine, quite different from the LUZ engine. I can tell you, on the 4 cars I own, and the 5th I traded, all diesel, never, not once have I ever seen the mythical "keep driving message" In fact my Cummins Truck also has that supposed message as well, and never saw it on that vehicle either, but I do drive in a manner that would tend to prevent the conditions that might cause such a message.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

There appears to be no maximum miles between regens. I covered several thousand miles of highway driving a couple months ago and I went from Central Illinois to Seattle and back without a single regen cycle. The highway driving keeps things hot enough to "passively" regenerate the DPF.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

oregon_rider said:


> I had my daughter check the code and it was the dpf restricted code - p2463. I also got an automated e-mail from onstar informing me of a detected problem with emissions system and to take to dealer.
> 
> My daughter took the car on a slightly longer drive after the check engine light went on and the scangauge showed that it was in regen and it looks like it went fine. From her description - regen occurred across two 11 mile drives and brought soot down to ten percent. The trip has some slower stop and go sections in it - so I am not surprised it didn't pull it down to zero. And the check engine light went off after regen...
> 
> ...


I had a 2015 that did exactly the same thing, it didn't worn at all just pulled a code and a message came up saying go to dealer. It seems this is the way they want it to happen in North America. Its a pretty bad idea to make it this way but it seems it is on purpose.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> There appears to be no maximum miles between regens. I covered several thousand miles of highway driving a couple months ago and I went from Central Illinois to Seattle and back without a single regen cycle. The highway driving keeps things hot enough to "passively" regenerate the DPF.


According to a printout the dealer gave me, it is 1,250 miles. Then again I'm not sure how much faith I have that what they gave me applies to the right car. Not that I have to worry about maximums since my car recently did a regen after 88 miles of highway driving and the dealer still refuses to admit anything could be wrong to the point they won't even talk to me. Oddly enough the cycle before that was 400 miles, and on the cycle after I'm at 434 miles/89% soot. All the same driving style, weather, fuel, etc. Other than the current cycle involved two hours of sitting in Manhattan traffic and it's the longest I've had yet. Go figure.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Just when I thought it wouldn't happen my daughter got the message. The less serious one that said keep driving. (But didn't say it was mandatory).

She was stuck in traffic when it came on so she got off the highway to run on side roads.

She had the scangauge and plugged it in. Watched soot load drop from 102 percent down to zero.... Then she hopped back into the traffic jam....

Funny thing is she told me soot load was initially 250 percent. I should have her snap a pic to confirm.... Not sure I believe that one. But maybe pressure sensor is giving bad reading. 

Jeff


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

My A9 will regen every 820 miles like clockwork. Never a message and only once have I interrupted a regen. It resumed the next day once I started driving.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

We have been having some issues and on last Regen it threw.a code indicating a bad pressure differential sensor.

So this confirms she did actually see soot level jump to 250 on scangauge. It was below 60 when I checked it only a few miles prior to this error and triggered regen.

I have been working with a great service manager on this and I can just give him code and he will order part for repair. What a relief to have such a great guy to work with....

Jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Car limped again while my daughter was on vacation in California. This was after driving 600 miles in freeway from Oregon....

She was able to get car home and it is now at our favorite dealer in Lebanon, Oregon. They have been fantastic to deal with. Small town dealer with fantastic service.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Car limped again while my daughter was on vacation in California. This was after driving 600 miles in freeway from Oregon....
> 
> She was able to get car home and it is now at our favorite dealer in Lebanon, Oregon. They have been fantastic to deal with. Small town dealer with fantastic service.


Hope it gets resolved soon ... did the differential pressure sensor and hoses get replaced earlier? I'm curious is that ends up being the problem. For what it's worth I've never seen the soot % go over 100 ... not even 101. So I wonder with hers if there is either A) something wacky about the sensor/hoses or B) something else inhibiting a regen when it needs one for a long duration. At least you have a good/willing dealer, that's a big first obstacle!


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The dpf differential pressure sensor was not replaced in the past; but I did ask them to replace it this time around since readings we were seeing on scangauge were whacky.

They didn't complete repair today - so we should be picking it up tomorrow. Will update with details on repair tomorrow. 

And yes, my dealer has been fantastic. 

jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I picked up the car on thursday. It initially read 67 percent for soot level on my scangauge and climbed slowly to 100 percent over about a ten mile highway drive and then went into active Regen and dropped to 2 percent. I attributed this to more free flowing exhaust downstream from the dpf.

I didn't get printout for work as it wasn't ready so they are mailing to me.

I know they replaced catalytic converter and several sensors and they may have replaced dpf differential pressure sensor. But service manager said it won't get a good pressure reading if the cat is plugged so they had part on hand but would check it after cat replacement.

The car ran noticeably better. Accellerated more easily and I saw much better mpg on a 60 Mile drive home the next day with 62 mpg with speeds mainly 65-70. A short section with 60 mph speed limit.

On the night I picked it up I drove for another 50 miles and soot level climbed up to 53 percent. The next day I drive 80 miles home and it passively regenerated down to 45 percent. Which looked good.to me....

All seems well now. Time will tell. I will update this thread when service manager emails me service write up.

My daughter was driving the car in extremely short trips all last winter. I swapped cars with her - she now has a gas powered Buick encore. I am now driving our diesel Cruze.

Jeff


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> I picked up the car on thursday. It initially read 67 percent for soot level on my scangauge and climbed slowly to 100 percent over about a ten mile highway drive and then went into active Regen and dropped to 2 percent. I attributed this to more free flowing exhaust downstream from the dpf.
> 
> I didn't get printout for work as it wasn't ready so they are mailing to me.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression the catalytic converter and the DPF were the same thing? Or the DPF is part of the catalytic converter. That is how my dealer described it. If not maybe I have something downstream of the DPF clogged. They replaced my DPF but called it a "catalytic converter". Sounds like your car is back on the right track if it is passively regening from 53 to 45. Hopefully it will stay happy on the highway!

Edit: apparently there are three catalytic converters, one of which is the DPF. If you find out which one was replaced, I would be interested to know. At this point it doesn't matter much because the dealers won't help me (the one tried but in all fairness I can't expect them to throw parts at it anymore), but the mystery and not being able to figure it out drives me nuts. Though my car does so well on fuel economy it's hard to imagine anything is clogged ... I got 64 mpg for my 82-mile round trip today, which includes stops at both ends and a few local roads with stop signs and lights!


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

The parts diagram for the exhaust system can be found here... 






Exhaust Components for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | Trunk Monkey Parts







www.trunkmonkeyparts.com





Scrolling down you will see the dpf and the catalytic converter are two different parts. 

DPF part number is 55496390.

CAT part number is 39146546 

My view is that once the cat became plugged the car was no longer able to effectively and efficiently regenerate.

I drove it again today - started with an 8 mile trip - stop and go down a road with a 45 mph speed limit and an occasional stop light and it came up to temp and passive regen'ed further to 39 on soot level. Drove another 12 miles running some errands and it maintained that number. 

Looks like it is "happy now".

jeff


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> The parts diagram for the exhaust system can be found here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great, glad you got it solved and fairly fast! 

The AllData job lists the DPF as a catalytic converter as well as two other catalytic converters. In the catalogue you link it has catalyic converter as an "alternate name" for the DPF so that makes sense as to why the dealer called it that. I would think the longer your car went not able to properly regenerate it just got more and more clogged downstream too and snowballed.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I was under the impression the catalytic converter and the DPF were the same thing?


The first thing in the exhaust system after the turbo is a diesel oxidization catalyst (catalytic converter) which takes unburned diesel fuel and combusts it. It does that for regular running conditions, but when the exhaust system is doing a regen cycle the excess fuel squirted into the exhaust stream is combusted in that catalyst to raise the exhaust gas temperature. After the catalyst it flows through the DPF.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> The first thing in the exhaust system after the turbo is a diesel oxidization catalyst (catalytic converter) which takes unburned diesel fuel and combusts it. It does that for regular running conditions, but when the exhaust system is doing a regen cycle the excess fuel squirted into the exhaust stream is combusted in that catalyst to raise the exhaust gas temperature. After the catalyst it flows through the DPF.


Are they housed in the same unit? I'll have to look again but I thought it looked like one solid piece from the turbo going all the way down to the bottom of the engine bay. The explanation does clear up how a regen works in general, though, I was always a little cloudy on exactly where the fuel goes.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Are they housed in the same unit? I'll have to look again but I thought it looked like one solid piece from the turbo going all the way down to the bottom of the engine bay. The explanation does clear up how a regen works in general, though, I was always a little cloudy on exactly where the fuel goes.


I haven't seen the parts to they might be two things in one part. 

The limit on most DPF engines is a 20% content of biodiesel. Engines that use exhaust stroke injection of fuel to "feed" the catalyst in order to heat up the DPF depend on that extra fuel injected during the regen cycle to quickly vaporize and be carried out in the exhaust. Biodiesel has a higher temperature of vaporization and that means during regen cycles some biodiesel could be injected into the exhaust stroke, fail to vaporize properly, and then get pushed past the piston rings as blowby. Apparently there were some troubles with VW TDI owners who started having engine oil polymerization when 99-100% (or other high percentage) blends of biodiesel were being used. Excess fuel was ending up mixed in the engine oil, raising the fill level of the oil sump, and doing bad things to the oil.

Engines that have a dedicated fuel injector in the exhaust stream (after the turbo, before the catalyst and DPF) can use higher levels of biodiesel, probably up to 100%.


----------

